# Need Help Picking A Medication!



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

Hi I suffer from anxiety/panic attacks and I have social anxiety and slight depression. I started taking Xanax for awhile but it wasnt helping much so my docor switched me to Effexor XR. I had a bad experience with it so I stopped taking it. Currently I'm on Nortriptyline (Pamelor) 10 mg and I take a Xanax when I need it. So far so good. But Ive heard that many people gain weight on this drug. If I start gaining weight I think I would want to change to another drug. What would you suggest for me to take if this occurs? I am against any SSRIs like Paxil. Is there anything very similar to Notriptyline but doesnt make you gain weight? I'm also interested in hearing from people who are on Nortriptyline and if and how they are managing not to gain weight. Please dont tell me any horror stories about this drug because I dont want to get any crazy ideas in my head. Thanks so much for any information you guys can give me!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Elavil is similar to nortriptyline but I dont know about the weight gain side effect.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I can tell you about Pamelor. I took it for three years and gained over 40 pounds total. I craved sweets from morning to night. It said in the instructions this could be a side effect. It was. BUT, it was the best thing for me at the time. I am now on Prozac 20mg., and I have lost five pounds, and I am not hungry all the time. It might be worth a try. Men may have sexual side effects, but I think the doctor can add another med to ward off the side effects. Good luck







Also, please feel free to send me a private message if you need further info.


----------



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info. But did you gain weight only because you gave into the cravings for sweets or did you gain the weight regardless of what you ate. While im on it I'm going to watch what I eat, and exercise. I cant eat alot of sweets anyway because of the IBS-D.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

You are on a tiny, tiny dose of Pamelor. I wouldn't worry about any weight gain at that dosage.Steven


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Tinkerbell..I was on Pamelor 10mg. also. I ate a lot of sweets (Nutter Butter Cookies was a must)! I couln't get enough sugar. But, looking back now, I didn't exercise like I should have. I was recovering for MAJOR depression. I really let myself give in to the breast from within. I didn't work for almost three years, therefore I sat around alot. The Pamelor didn't give me energy. The Prozac 20mg. does, and I eat less.


----------

